# Indi went on a trip to Cairns and went on the Sky Rail.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indi went on a trip to Cairns for a few days. Indi doesn't like the cold that has come in so he decided to go on a tour on the Sky Rail to see the scenery... Indi thought it would be warmer up Cairns than here.. I hope my little guy comes home soon. Indi always comes home.. He plans on going on a helicopter ride will add the photoshop photo here when it is finished in a few days... I hope he isn't scared of heights... Just heard that Indi is on his way home in a Helicopter.. 

Indigo on a Sky Rail Ride.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha, budgie on a skyrail, good one 

He looks right at home, Lyn. Pretty cool up this way too but not as bad as down south I know.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi looks like he's enjoying his ride on the Sky Rail and having loads of fun!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Indi is looking like he loves the ride Lyn. And I must say you are getting very good at making your signatures! . I saw some kangaroo's jumping around in the snow . bet they were confused.:budgie:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Indi seems to enjoy his ride on the sky rail. Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Ha ha, budgie on a skyrail, good one
> 
> He looks right at home, Lyn. Pretty cool up this way too but not as bad as down south I know.


Thank you Madonna.. I thought the Sky Rail would be fun to put Indi in and give you a laugh doing the helicopter is a challenge nearly finished it...



FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks like he's enjoying his ride on the Sky Rail and having loads of fun!*


Thank you Deb. Indi sent me a message on his phone to say he is having lots of fun and to get away from the cold weather he will be back tomorrow...



Pretty boy said:


> Indi is looking like he loves the ride Lyn. And I must say you are getting very good at making your signatures! . I saw some kangaroo's jumping around in the snow . bet they were confused.:budgie:


Thank you Cathy. My signatures are still very rough.. But I am learning more every time I do some photoshop.. It makes you think... Wait till you see him in the helicopter I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indi sure is enjoying the sightseeing on his mini vacations and how cool to be going back home in a helicopter!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Indi sure is enjoying the sightseeing on his mini vacations and how cool to be going back home in a helicopter!


Thanks Ana.. Indi thought it would be fun to come home in a helicopter...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

The helicopter will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How cute! Looks like Indi is enjoying his ride  Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I got word to say that Indi is arriving at the Bundaberg Airport in a Helicopter. I didn't know he could fly. Now Indigo is home with me.. What a story he has told me about his trip to Cairns in North Queensland.. I am so happy my little guy is home to stay....

Indigo arriving at the Bundaberg Airport.

Safely on the ground...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute Lyn! Indigo is getting inspired by Skipooter's adventures isn't he?!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> How cute Lyn! Indigo is getting inspired by Skipooter's adventures isn't he?!


Thank you Julie...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hehe, I love it!  Indi looks very distinguished in his chopper!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Hehe, I love it!  Indi looks very distinguished in his chopper!


Thank you Starling Wings. Yes Indi bought a helicopter with his Credit Card... He is practising his flying skills.... I am glad he is home now...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

A surprise for Mum and Aunty Betty Indi meet up with them on there holiday and Indigo got to drive the Savannahlander Train up in North Queensland.. Indi was really happy the highlight of the day.. I life time dream for Indi... Now he wants to buy a train to go with the helicopter with his credit card...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nicely done, Lyn! Indi is certainly getting around via all different means of transportation. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Besides the helicopter I'm glad Indi has also gone for a train ride! Trains are my favourite type of public transport.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Besides the helicopter I'm glad Indi has also gone for a train ride! Trains are my favourite type of public transport.


Thank you Ana... Indi likes riding on these to he said they were fun...



FaeryBee said:


> *Very nicely done, Lyn! Indi is certainly getting around via all different means of transportation. *


Thank you Miss Deb... I'm starting on how to find out on putting Indi into things now it is not hard to do like I thought it was...When you put your mind to doing something you can do it you tell yourself it is easy not hard. And you will beat what you are trying to make or do...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Indi is incredibly talented...and so are you Lyn...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Indi is incredibly talented...and so are you Lyn...


Thank you Randy.... But everyone has a talent they just have to find it.....


----------

